# Mythtv compile error



## trumee (May 14, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to compile mythtv fixes/0.28 in a jail and getting
the following error. I also compiled exiv2 from ports. Any idea how to
fix this?


```
../../libs/libmythmetadata/libmythmetadata-0.28.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ImageFactory::open(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, bool)'
../../libs/libmythmetadata/libmythmetadata-0.28.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::CommentValue::comment[abi:cxx11](char const*) const'
../../libs/libmythmetadata/libmythmetadata-0.28.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::CommentValue::CommentValue(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'
../../libs/libmythmetadata/libmythmetadata-0.28.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::Metadatum::print[abi:cxx11](Exiv2::ExifData const*) const'
../../libs/libmythmetadata/libmythmetadata-0.28.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::Value::toString[abi:cxx11]() const'
../../libs/libmythmetadata/libmythmetadata-0.28.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifKey::ExifKey(std::__cxx11::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:541: mythfrontend] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/home/mythtv/src/mythtv/mythtv/programs/mythfrontend'
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:87: sub-mythfrontend-make_first] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/home/mythtv/src/mythtv/mythtv/programs'
gmake: *** [Makefile:67: programs] Error 2
```


Thanks


----------



## talsamon (May 14, 2017)

Sorry, there was a missunderstood with the version.
It is not committed yet, but the patches in PR 219149
should work.


----------



## trumee (May 14, 2017)

talsamon said:


> Sorry, there was a missunderstood with the version.
> It is not committed yet, but the patches in PR 219149
> should work.



It seems that the git tag on that PR is for 0.27.5 and not 0.28.1.


----------



## trumee (May 14, 2017)

I tried to compile 0.28.1 from github with gcc-49 and received this error.


```
../../libs/libmythmetadata/libmythmetadata-0.28.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::CommentValue::CommentValue(std::string const&)'
../../libs/libmythmetadata/libmythmetadata-0.28.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ExifKey::ExifKey(std::string const&)'
../../libs/libmythmetadata/libmythmetadata-0.28.so: undefined reference to `Exiv2::ImageFactory::open(std::string const&, bool)'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:227: mythavtest] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/home/mythtv/src/mythtv/mythtv/programs/mythavtest'
gmake[1]: *** [Makefile:62: sub-mythavtest-make_first] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/home/mythtv/src/mythtv/mythtv/programs'
gmake: *** [Makefile:67: programs] Error 2
```


----------



## talsamon (May 14, 2017)

Yes, I saw it. Please, for the moment downgrade to 27.5.
I will try to make the update new.


----------



## myso (May 29, 2017)

Hi I have a similar problem, thrying to install multimedia/mythtv and I'm getting the following error:


```
===>  Checking if mythtv already installed
===>   Registering installation for mythtv-0.28.7_1
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/IO/Socket/INET/MythTV.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/MythTV.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/MythTV/Channel.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/MythTV/Program.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/MythTV/Recording.pm:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv/work/stage/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/MythTV/StorageGroup.pm:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/mythtv
```

Is it a general problem or something went wrong on my side?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## talsamon (May 29, 2017)

See, above. The update is still not committed. Please,
grade down to 0.27.5.


----------

